# 18 or 36 hole battery?



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello all,

I was given a electric trolley as a present but no one knows if it is a 36 or 18 hole battery.

It is a 2nd hand PowaKaddy Freeway limited edition (has a little green 10 yard button on the top)

The battery is quite big at 170x170x175 mm

Any way to tell? Doesnt seem to say on it. Is there somewhere on the battery that does say it under the material cover?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2011)

Use it.
If it conks out after about 25 holes, you know it's only an 18 holer


----------



## brendy (Feb 24, 2011)

It will say the Ah rating, this will help decide the power of the battery and how many holes it will do. 33Ah and better will do 36 holes. 22Ah etc wont.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2011)

24/26 Ah

so I guess its a 19 hole battery


----------



## brendy (Feb 24, 2011)

You can buy and swap in a 33Ah though. Some trolleys have dual 200w motors too which will suck more power with a bigger straw.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2011)

I am happy with an 18, just means when I go back to Lincolnshire I will take a carry bag. I expect to be playing 36 in one day so an 18 battery will be no good!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2011)

My go-kart battery is designed for 18 holes but will do 36 without a problem but it isn't recommended to do it regularly. Think Smiffy has done the same (36) with his without any problems too. I guess if your course is exceptionally hilly or you take it through the rough as you go it may not get round but on a reasonably flat course it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 25, 2011)

24/26 Ah is a 27-hole battery (ridiculous way of rating a battery!).

It doesn't mean it won't do 36 - just don't do it too often


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 26, 2011)

My go-kart battery is designed for 18 holes but will do 36 without a problem but it isn't recommended to do it regularly. Think Smiffy has done the same (36) with his without any problems too. I guess if your course is exceptionally hilly or you take it through the rough as you go it may not get round but on a reasonably flat course it shouldn't be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Powakaddy 18 hole has never failed to do 36 yet but is still effectively only a season old. That said I do protect it a bit in the first round.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 27, 2011)

My go-kart battery is designed for 18 holes but will do 36 without a problem but it isn't recommended to do it regularly. Think Smiffy has done the same (36) with his without any problems too.
		
Click to expand...

Do 36 "regularly" with my 18 holer.
Done 45 once. 18 around Beau Desert followed by 27 around Whittington Heath. Forgot to take my charger with me and it was a bit "heart in mouth" for the closing few holes but the old girl managed it.
Just made sure I only "powered up" if it was uphill. Coasted it on the flat or downhill.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 27, 2011)

I run a mobility business and sell batteries for mobility scooters.

I get customers coming in for 18Ah batteries for 18 holes and 35 Ah batteries for 36 holes. I've been told that you can add 9 holes to whatever battery you choose.

you can get a 26Ah battery but for the difference in size/cost ust go for the 35Ah.

if you are pushed for space, they can now get a 22 Ah battery from a 18Ah size case

hope this helps


----------

